# Grizzly G0490X 8" Jointer with spiral cutter head



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi:
Grizzly is not famous for there electrical cords. In the same light the cords are not very long on many machines and I think they all should be heaver. I go to a box store or a Electric Supply house and buy the next size heaver wire cord than the machine calls for and a plug so I can plug the cord directly into a receptacle. I then feel safe, knowing that I have sufficient wiring to keep from overheating the wire or the motor.
The post is a very good location for the switch. Maybe you will have to reinforce it.
I know you will enjoy the cutter heads. They are sweet.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't think of a machine I own that came with a long enough cord, I hardwire most of my machines into a disconnect box and like Bigrock I add my own cord, usually larger gauge as well as better quality. I have bandsaws that cost 5 times what that jointer does and they only came with what would be called a pigtail.

Often the noise is the belt having taken a set, if it doesn't smooth out and it bothers you, change the belt (call Grizzly they will probably send you a new one).

That really is a best buy in a new jointer.


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

the gard not returning just may be that the spring may need another rap if is the way mine was.


----------



## rab (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought the same machine in January. I also struggled with aligning the motor pulley with the fixed pulley on cutters. When I turned on the machine it was rough and when I tried jointing a board the ribbed belt would come off the pulley a bit and ride in another rib. The problem is there is no room to put a straight edge between the two pulleys due to the small opening between the two on the cabinet. To solve this I placed a 1" aluminum angle piece clamped to the top pulley and used that to align the bottom one. To get the belt as tight as the manual suggests I used some clamps to push the motor mounts away from the housing. I think the problem is the low quality ribbed belts. I called Grizzly and they sent me replacement belt that was supposed to be better quality, but they were the same from the same manufacture. The machine gets smoother as it runs and the belt wears in. Now with everything aligned tightened and broken in the results are great. Glad I bought the machine. Grizzly could improve things by including something to align the pulleys and a more rigid and adjustable motor mounting.


----------



## tpardoe (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a Grizzly 6" jointer a few weeks ago and had the same problem with the belt. It was pretty tough to keep tension on it while tightening the bolts. After I tightened it the first time, I ran it, and the belt started smacking the side of the belt guard (the belt must have stretched a bit) so I had to do the same thing all over again. All in all, though, I'm happy with mine.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Rab; great advice on aligning those pulleys. I'll give it a try. How did you properly tension the belt? I was able to get a bit more tension by using a spreader clamp, but it was difficult due to the slope of the dust chute, and the tension is still not to the specification described in the manual that came with the machine.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, you've been on a tear with these new machines! I've noticed the same thing about the machines with switches mounted on posts. I usually switch out my switches with big paddles. I bought a few that didn't match my amperage and had to buy others. Lesson learned. I want to say I picked up the big 220V from Grizzly or Amazon for less than $40. Not the end of the world, I guess. I've got serious machine envy about this one.


----------



## rab (Nov 5, 2009)

I used these clamps

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-DUO30-8-12-Inch-DuoKlamp-Spreader/dp/B0002H49OE/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_c

in a spreader mode but only on the pulley side and was able to fit it along side of the dust chute between the cabinet top and the upper motor mount.

I think the ribbed belt belt requires better alignment and tension than a v-belt and the current motor mounting scheme makes for difficult adjustments.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

I've actually had the PM2000 for nearly a year now. What's with the mean people over on that review? Gotta say it again, I'm pretty happy with the grizzly jointer overall. Great value. Rab; Those are the same clamps I used. Next time I'm inside the jointer cabinet I'll give them a try again now that I know it is possible to get better tension.


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys-

I have had the 490 for about 7 years now. Non spiral head. Love it. Would love it more if the head were spiral…..but I got my planer for that. My machine, like yours makes lots of noise from the belt as it comes to a stop from being on.

There is nothing that is going to fix this…I have tried. Overall though…it is just a noise and has never ever effected the performance of my cut. The belt is always going to have memory in it no matter what. This is what cause the issue.

I tried replacing that belt with a link belt. It would not fit due to clearance of the top pulley if i remember correctly. So back on went the factory belt.

My advice is to not beat yourself up over the tension on this belt. Mine is actually what you might consider "loose"....but it is not coming off. This has provided the best performance and the original belt is years from needing replacement.

BTW, I ditched the factory cord and replaced with a piece 15' long of 12/3 I made from an extension cord.

Enjoy your machine. It will work hard for you.


----------



## dlee525 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but my 490 usually sits in the garage with little use. Every few months I'll start it up and the belts will come out of alignment again, and I'll need to spend time getting it lined up again. Anyone else having this problem, or has anyone figured out a way to make sure it does come out of alignment from sitting there? Thanks


----------

